# Rygaard's Tail Tree



## 2dogs (May 9, 2011)

I wonder... The tail tree wasn't topped and when it let go it appeared to snap off. The stump wasn't shown but by the fibers showing the stump may have been jigged or maybe just had a kerf notch. What do you think?


----------



## rb142 (May 9, 2011)

I think you are right. It did look jigged. No doubt just another one of the producer's stunts.


----------



## w8ye (May 9, 2011)

+1

I got that impression also

What they did show looked like it had been massaged a little with a saw.


----------

